# how to make your own cardon srubber



## yogi dc (May 6, 2006)

i found this on the HC SOMETIME Ago. How to make your own air fillter. i thought that some of us who cant afford to buy a carbon srubber for 200+ could use this. it is said to only cost about 15.00 to make. 

http://www.gardenscure.com/420/showthread.php?t=65442


----------



## yogi dc (May 6, 2006)

just so more can see


----------



## AZshwagg (May 8, 2006)

I can't see the pic's on that page?? But good idea, if I can see the pic's to follow along I'll build myself one.


----------

